# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  بوكسSPT للبيع

## mohamed73

بوكس SPT  جديد لم يستخدم الا مره واحده معاه جميع الكابلات 
    للتواصل مع الاخ المحجوب
صاحب البوكس 
0661783001

----------


## مفيده محمد

بكام البوكس

----------


## mohamed73

تم بيعها  اخي  بتاريخ اليوم 
يغلق

----------

